# Info on two old Mariners



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

I have been asked if I can "dig up" some history on a couple of seamen.First is AB FRED BARLEY lost when the Fort Lamy was torpedoed by U527 off Greenland in1943,and Second, any info.history,records of seatime etc on one Captain Arthur Robert Osborn, master of the Atlantis (Andes) thanks guys H


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
I think you will find his name was* Kenneth Barley* could you give us a date and place of birth.
Likewise Captain Arthur Robert Osborn, together with the dates he was captain of ATLANTIS which I assume was O/N 135497?

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Hamish,

I suspect the second man you are interested in is Captain Arthur Robert Osb*u*rn, although I have seen his name spelt the other way.

London Gazette 15 August 1944 - For services when the ship was torpedoed and sunk. Ship not mentioned in the Gazette but I can tell you it was mv 'PALMA'.
OSBURN, Arthur Robert - Captain - Commendation.
'PALMA' - British Cargo Liner. Royal Mail Lines. 5419 tons. Speed 13 knots. Built in 1941. Torpedoed by U-183 and sunk in the Indian Ocean on 29th February 1944. 

If indeed I have the right man then he also has a medal card at Kew that can be downloaded for £3.36 here: http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D4351797. If he was born on 07 April 1891 then he is your man. 

As Roger says, full names and dates and places of birth will help. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> I think you will find his name was* Kenneth Barley* could you give us a date and place of birth.
> Likewise Captain Arthur Robert Osborn, together with the dates he was captain of ATLANTIS which I assume was O/N 135497?
> 
> ...


Hey thanks guys will be back to you when I narrow things down


----------



## TONY CLYNE (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello Roger and Hugh, I am in regular contact with Hamish on Goole on the Web/The Ships and his message is a continuation of a communication between us and I appreciate your interest. Capt. Arthur Robert Osburn was my grandfather you have the right man Hugh I have the original letter of commendation and replicas of the badges. I am trying to piece together his career, what I know so far, he was born Goole 07/04/1891 went to sea working for Royal Mail Lines gained his Masters Cert.aged 25/26, believe he was 3rd. officer on Rangitiki or Rangitane at sometime next I know is Palma which was only three years old so he may have got that new after that is Atlantis don`t know when he took command but believe he was on it till it was taken out of service in 1951 and he retired. I was also told by my mother a long time ago he was in line for Commador Capt. but there were three senior Capts. eligable so it was given to a junior to them. Hope you can be of some further help to me, thanks again T.C.


----------



## TONY CLYNE (Jan 16, 2014)

HUgh and Roger nearly forgot have a No593321 dont`t know what it is


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
There are some details of him and his MN service 1919-1920 on the pay to view site " Find my Past" Although the Date and place of birth are different 07/04/18*90* in Hull, his discharge number 593321 seems to be near enough to the one recorded on his WW2 medal role and is also the same as the one you posted. There is also a photograph of him as a young man.
He sailed as 2nd Mate on the vessel COLONIA official number 144437. 
Then on the vessel AVON 124665 and later a vessel I cannot identify for certain.
The rest of his MN records should be in TNA Kew. Hugh should tell you details where they may be.
It would seem his masters certificate was 005970. The pay to view site "Ancestry" may have a copy.
Records of Royal Mail Lines are lodged with NMM Greenwich. http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectView.asp?ID=B13964
I do not know if they contain references to your Grandfather

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Tony,

It is possible there could be a CRS 10 (service record from Jan, 1941) held at Kew in piece *BT 382/1360*

This file is best checked by visit to Kew as difficult and expensive to obtain online. It is also possible that the file could be misfiled under Osborne rather than Osburn and if that is the case you would need to check *BT 382/1359*

If there is nothing in those files then you may need to check the London Metropolitan Archives as that is where Lloyd's Captain's Registers are held and his service may be do***ented there. Roger can advise if my information re Lloyds CR is correct.

Regarding Kenneth Barley, I suspect this is medal file at Kew held in piece *BT 395/1/4655*
His CRS 10 should, if it has survived, be held at Kew in piece *BT 382/78*

As stated before best obtained by visit to Kew. 

***There are 3 cards for Kenneth Barley on the pay site FMP - they match the Dis A. number given in the medal file and also confirm he is from Goole. I have checked on the Deaths at Sea Register confirming his death on FORT LAMY and being from Goole.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## TONY CLYNE (Jan 16, 2014)

Roger and Hugh, thanks for info,will have to get someone who can handle a P/C better than me to follow up as I tend to press all the wrong buttons. Grandfather was in an orphanage in Hull so d.o.b. could be a mistake, two people with the same name born on the same day a year apart ? Thanks again T.C


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> I think you will find his name was* Kenneth Barley* could you give us a date and place of birth.
> Likewise Captain Arthur Robert Osborn, together with the dates he was captain of ATLANTIS which I assume was O/N 135497?
> 
> ...


Roger you are correct his name is KENNETH Barley, but his DOB alludes the inquierer, cheers H


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I am pretty sure this is your man. I have linked in my last post #8 to his CRS 10 and medal file.

http://www.findmypast.co.uk/search/...&bYT=2&sn=BARLEY&fns=KENNETH&oDS=2:41&route=X

The cards for him in the link above show Kenneth Barley born in 1908/1909 with the same discharge number, R49884, born in Goole.

Regards
Hugh


----------

